

Google's Chrome on Android Support Library only for Samsung Devices - fredliu
https://plus.google.com/+ArtemRussakovskii/posts/6tSXAePWz6N

======
fredliu
This was released almost 2 months ago, but still not exactly sure what this is
for from either comments on G+ or in the play store.

